# Another day, another few dollars gone



## marklar (6 September 2007)

No trades today, the market is depressed...

I earnt more today being at work than on the market, I guess that's a positive.  Good news announcement moves one shares' price down a couple of percent, my employers' share price moves up almost 1, that's the cost of playing speccie miners rather than blue-chips I guess!

Looking about, two of my former employers' prices are down as well, I guess it's a crappy day all round, except for my employer...

m.


----------



## marklar (7 September 2007)

Another day of watching, I've got a couple of exit points on a couple of trades that I'm waiting on and nothing much is happening...

INL is going sideways, between 10c and 15c is annoying given I got in at 17... MACD is interesting on today's charts

BPO has good support at 4.4c but it can't crack 5 these days, it's a small profit but it's got potential to go back to 6

JRV and RBY are just boring, lucky for me HLX and YML provided some interest!

m.


----------



## Sean K (8 September 2007)

marklar, I've been a long term follower of INL as you may have guessed back through the thread, but I got out when the technicals went pear shaped. In all honesty, they are still looking pretty dodgy. If I was a long term holder and convinced of the company, then holding with the stock above 12 ish looks OK. But if it drops under that, I'd be looking to place my $$ in something going 'up'. Like cash!!! Breaking the great wall of china at 15 is now crucial and then we face another wall of china at 20 cents. I'll be looking at it again around that level. If you're after any more opinions on it Thornton at Share Cafe, and occasionally here, is all over it. All the best! kennas


----------



## marklar (16 September 2007)

The bad news stories are getting to me... sub-prime mess in the US, a run on a bank in the UK, markets choppy, housing prices skyrocketing... and it seems that everyone I'm talking to (outside of ASF) is playing with speccie miner stocks.  I haven't had investment advice from a taxi driver yet, but I think that's just because I haven't been in a taxi for a while.

I realise nobody can't answer this for me, I need to make that call myself.

Need beer!:alcohol::nuts:


----------



## marklar (30 September 2007)

Last week was sit and watch, this week I'm considering closing out my 'sideways' shares and consolidating the funds into something that's likely to move; Iron Ore has my (and most others') interest at the moment YML's rise on friday has taken it beyond 1/3 my portfolio by value so I'm a little worried about putting more $ into the same sector.  Maybe something back in the IT area, or Transport?

m.


----------



## vishalt (16 October 2007)

what are you buying exactly?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (16 October 2007)

Employment is better because it is more consistent.


----------



## vishalt (17 October 2007)

thats not entirely true. some traders are disciplined enough to rein in consistent profits, both trading and work should compliment each other in that work should give you the capital to invest so you can more than beat your savings and double what you earn basically.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (17 October 2007)

A job gives a predetermined payment at times in advance. the market does not do that. the market will never give a predetermined payment that is 100% guaranteed. A job will if it is operating in a solvent manner. Insolvent businesses are ot art of this discussion. Walk through the door and you make money with a job.


----------



## vishalt (17 October 2007)

but never enough to be rich unless you're a director or something, but those are busy lives. 

also you can get fired lol!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (18 October 2007)

Being employed will never make you rich. Guaranteed.


----------



## prawn_86 (18 October 2007)

Im not sure about that snake.

i guess it depends on each individuals definition of rich, but a CEO pulling in 10mill a yr i would classify as rich.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (18 October 2007)

He is dependant on that job. So not free to not work - that's my point. Working all day for millions is not free.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (18 October 2007)

...but I guess more know more than me. 
Cheers...


----------

